# What's a good soundcard for a Logitech z-2300 2.1 speaker?



## DontKnow

Hi,
I have a PC.
I plan to listen to music.
Preferred price range for the soundcard is between $100 and $180. 
In a past post relating to laptops I learned external soundcards are best.
Current speakers used are Logitech z-2300 2.1.

Here are two that look interesting:
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB Audio System with THX SB1095 
http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Soun...EDCA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1300144802&sr=8-4

Creative Labs SB0886 PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Sound Card
http://www.amazon.com/Creative-SB08...FGTM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1300144765&sr=8-3

I appreciate all the help in deciding what to choose.


----------



## diduknowthat

If you're planning on listening to music then I would avoid the x-fi lineup. They are better for gaming. Take a look at ASUS xonars, they're very nice cards.


----------



## daisymtc

Don't get creative.

Consider Asus/ HT Omega


----------



## Russ88765

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132006


----------



## DontKnow

*Thank*

I'll avoid creative. Thanks for the link since I had trouble finding them yesterday.
Thanks everyone.


----------

